# Training Course



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Just spent a great day refining my self taught skills at Origin Coffee Coffee roasters London shop.

It was the Barista Foundation course run by the SCA. It was superbly delivered by Dan O'Regan. Great kit to play with: Linea machines with al the electronics and some lovely Mythos grinders ( I know understand why people rave about them ).

More confident and also importantly refined in my approach.

Big Thumbs up to Origin ( who also do some great coffees ) for their delivery, passion and enthusiasm.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'd be interested in a course, but I'm reluctant to pay £190 which is what I was quoted for a day's event. Are there days courses which are under £100? Or other economical ways to practise some skills?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

les24preludes said:


> I'd be interested in a course, but I'm reluctant to pay £190 which is what I was quoted for a day's event. Are there days courses which are under £100? Or other economical ways to practise some skills?


Find a friendly local experienced forumite. Take £50 worth of beans to their gaff. Winner.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> I'd be interested in a course, but I'm reluctant to pay £190 which is what I was quoted for a day's event. Are there days courses which are under £100? Or other economical ways to practise some skills?


Perhaps one on one training with someone like @Glenn


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

les24preludes said:


> I'd be interested in a course, but I'm reluctant to pay £190 which is what I was quoted for a day's event. Are there days courses which are under £100? Or other economical ways to practise some skills?


Whereabouts are you looking. I doubt you could get a day for under £100 but people might know of some courses which are shorter and a bit more economical. Is it espresso based you're looking for?


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

arguably I overspec'd my refinement process as this was a course aimed at those wanting to enter the industry, following the SCA approach. I found the structure and environment very professional, helpful and effective.

I agree that there are other ways to develop skills, and I felt comfortable with the "formal" qualification route which may not be everyones wish or target. The other approach as @Jon has rightly suggested is to seek advice from others in this knowledgeable community.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Certainly a number of options, ranging from £85 upwards

Location is important - if we know where you are we can point you in the right direction


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

@Glenn, where are you located?


----------

